# Altoids Hunter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*File Name*: Altoids Hunter
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 15 May 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Can be made from a variety of materials. Aluminum, G10, micarta, and high quality plywood like boomerang woods are preferred though.

Click here to download this file


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

funny i am making one based on big blue


----------

